# Den. smilliae album



## tnyr5 (Jun 6, 2015)

new one for me...
Not a slipper, so it'll probably get minimal attention from me


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice, I have been trying to get one for a while. Trades?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2015)

Very cool flowers.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice, I have been trying to get one for a while. Trades?



*shrug* If you really want to, when it's older.


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2015)

Very interesting. I like it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> *shrug* If you really want to, when it's older.



ok.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2015)

Gotta love the green nose.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2015)

I like this one!!!!
Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 13, 2015)

different


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> ok.


You don't need to trade, though. When it's big enough, you can just have a piece.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2015)

OK, thanks.


----------

